# Mosaic tile backsplace



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks cool Kohzee,
should have done the other two walls while you're at it. Great idea. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kohzee (Sep 12, 2012)

Fair enough. Lol. But this was quite enough for this round. Thanks for the thumbs up!


----------



## Kohzee (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh I should mention that those two other walls tie into the base of the tub all the way through the bathroom and the entrance of the house as well. So, I made the choice to leave it as a frame. Hahahaa. For now


----------

